# ?re-repair rotator cuff



## reneejosette (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Ortho coders,

My question is what would be the correct CPT code for a re-repair to rotator cuff tear secondary to trauma. 

I was under the belief that the unlisted code would be appropriate for ASC billing,due to 24hr global.

OP NOTE: ...immediately upon entering shoulder joint the rotator cuff tear visualized. Remainder of shoulder appeared to be relatively normal. Biceps tendon firmly attached and no SLAP tears.
Scope placed in subacromial space. A lot of adhesions present and a lot of bursal tissue present. I did a release of the adhesions and of the rotator cuff on the right. I was able to establish a lateral portal and through this portal was able to debride these adhesions all the way over to the AC joint. I also had to do a bit more of a subacromial decompression by removing a little bit of the anterior hook remaining on the acromion. The previous anchors were present and the previous sutures were present and well healed onto the greater tuberosity. I did not remove these.
I established an anterior portal and passed 2 mattress sutures of fibertape in the rotator cuff. I then placed the most anterior flap just posterior to the biceps tendon with good coverage. We placed the awl in and then placed the SwiveLock anchor a little more posteriorly and pulled the rotator cuff down very nicely onto the greater tuberosity. We cut the sutures and removed the Fiberwire holding the tip in place. I did a little bit more of a subacromial decompression, we cut a little bit more of the adhesions out. Shoulder was suctioned of all irrigant. Portals were closed with 4-0 Ethilon and dressed with Adaptec and dry dressing sponges. Patient placed in sling and swath, awakened, and taken to Recovery Room....

Would you code 29826,29823,29999???? 

TIA,
rj


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

there are no codes for re-repair, you would use 29827 for the repair of the RCT.  In addition, if the documentation supports any additional work (which I think this does although its not black and white) but you can add the modifier 22 for the re-do.

Hope this helps
Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## reneejosette (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! I appreciate you taking time for this one.


----------

